# Conversing with people listing Marketplace Ads



## heathpack (May 18, 2018)

I sent messages via the Marketplace to two different people listing ads for the same property.

I heard back from one of them right away and I want to ask a follow up question.  I tried to reply to the email but got a message that my reply was sent to an Outlook address that doesn’t accept incoming messages.  Is this a feature of the Marketplace?

I am now confused because I’m not sure which person contacted me.  I can’t find the original ad.  Maybe I misread the price of the listings but all I see when I search are broker ads at higher prices than I was thinking the ad had listed (but honestly I could have that wrong) and my reply was from an individual not a broker.

Is this the norm for the Marketplace?  You ask a question, get a reply and then have to go back and find the original ad again to send another message?  If so, that’s awkward and difficult.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2018)

a reply from the ad poster is going to come from their email directly, the marketplace is not involved.

unfortunately we cannot control how people have their emails setup (and again, this is the number one cause of issues when folks complain about lack of communication between buyers and sellers)...it sounds like they perhaps have no idea that their email address is configured that way and are likely wondering why you arent replying back to them.

if you email us at tug@tug2.net with the details we can try to reach out on your behalf and suggest the owner utilize a different email address for communication with the public regarding their ads.  (earthlink is another example of absolutely terrible handling of incoming messages).


as for the back and forth, the marketplace is designed to make the connection and deliver the first message, any communication after that should be handled via private email (or telephone).  the marketplace is not involved one bit in the back and forth of emails between two private parties.


----------



## heathpack (May 18, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> a reply from the ad poster is going to come from their email directly, the marketplace is not involved.
> 
> unfortunately we cannot control how people have their emails setup (and again, this is the number one cause of issues when folks complain about lack of communication between buyers and sellers)...it sounds like they perhaps have no idea that their email address is configured that way and are likely wondering why you arent replying back to them.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brian. I wasn’t sure if the Marketplace was like Craigslist, where you can go back and forth with people while maintaining anonymity.  Not that I care that much about anonymity in this particular instance.

I’ll send the email to the tug2.net address above and we can see if we can connect with the seller.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2018)

we only configured it so that folks did not have to publish their personal emails/info on the public internet with the ad.  that and we wanted to be sure that all messages sent to owners thru their ads were stored in a safe place (ie so no actual original messages sent about an ad can ever get lost in spam etc, its always stored on TUG on the ad itself).

however to reply to that message and all future communication is handled thru private email or phone calls which are not something we can control.

hopefully we can get you back in touch with the member and you both can continue your communication.


----------

